# Topics > Entities > Companies >  SuperDroid Robots, Inc., robots and electro-mechanical devices, Fuquay-Varina, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Website - superdroidrobots.com

youtube.com/SDRRobots

facebook.com/SuperDroidRobots

twitter.com/SDRobots

linkedin.com/in/superdroid-robots-6a5324115

instagram.com/superdroidrobots

Owner, President and CEO - Charlie Payne

Projects:

snow plow robots

Custom MLT-JR Inspection Robot

SuperDroid Robots Air Hockey AutoPlayer

Keg-a-Droid, robotic beer servant that will bring you beer

RP2W Two Way Remote Presence Robot, telepresence robot

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Hydraulic Tracked Robot - Project OverKill

Published on May 22, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots Hydraulic Tracked Skid Steer Robot driven by two proportional hydraulic pumps and motors. V-Twin Honda Engine with modified exhaust. Top Speed 12mph. Video taken with lid removed (we need to add cooling fans, gets too hot with lid on).

----------


## Airicist

How to Build a Robot - SDR Compact IG32 ATR - Part 1 of 4

Published on Oct 31, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots Instructional Video. How to build a Compact 4WD All Terrain Robot Platform with 32mm motors (TP-151-032). Steps 1 to 3.

----------


## Airicist

How to Build a Robot - SDR Compact IG32 ATR - Part 2 of 4

 Published on Oct 31, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots Instructional Video. How to build a Compact 4WD All Terrain Robot Platform with 32mm motors (TP-151-032). Steps 4 to 5.

----------


## Airicist

How to Build a Robot - SDR Compact IG32 ATR - Part 3 of 4

 Published on Oct 31, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots Instructional Video. How to build a Compact 4WD All Terrain Robot Platform with 32mm motors (TP-151-032). Steps 6 to 7.

----------


## Airicist

How to Build a Robot - SDR Compact IG32 ATR - Part 4 of 4

 Published on Oct 31, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots Instructional Video. How to build a Compact 4WD All Terrain Robot Platform with 32mm motors (TP-151-032). Steps 8 to 10.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Vectoring Robots with Arduino

Published on Nov 6, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots Vectoring Robots with Arduino using Omni wheel and mecanum wheels.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots LT2-F Tactical Surveillance Robot

Published on Nov 8, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots LT2-F Tactical Surveillance Robot. Treaded robot with rear flipper arms. OCU. for SWAT, Police, Security, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Tactiacl HD2-S Nose Camera Introduction and demonstration

Published on Nov 10, 2013




> SuperDroid Robots HD2-S Nose Camera Introduction and demonstration. Generation 4 Tracks. Stepper motor 27X zoom camera tilt. Digital Radio. Tactical surveillance robot.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Custom Vectoring Robot

Published on Dec 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Tri Wheel Robot Test TP-093-003

 Published on Feb 7, 2014




> SuperDroid Robots Tri Wheel Robot Test TP-093-003 with Arduino Uno

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Playing in the Mud with OverKil

 Published on Feb 13, 2014




> SuperDroid Robots Hydraulic Tank Driven Robot pulling a trailer in the mud. Chevy 4x4 2500 got stuck pulling it. Overkill had no issue. We actually pull the truck and the trailer out with the robot, did not get video of that...

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Autonomous Automation Robot Movement 

 Published on Mar 3, 2014




> SuperDroid Robots Autonomous Automation Robot Movement WiFi Robot. Mecanum Wheels. Sonar Sensors. Arduino control. WiFi override and remote.

----------


## Airicist

HD2 Smoke Gun Testing 

 Published on Mar 7, 2014




> Initial testing of our HD2-S "Doberman" Tactical Robot armed with MSI Delivery System's AB2K smoke and irritant generator. The AB2K is designed to provide smoke cover for breaching or to disperse irritants for crowd control.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots New 4WD WiFi ATR with 100X Zoom Camera

Published on Mar 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots IG32 SB Omni Wheel ATR

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> This is a SuperDroid Robots IG32 SB Omni Wheel ATR simple demo video showing the robot hauling 100lbs. The Nexus Omni wheels are supported on a half inch shaft support by a single ball bearing then mounted to a IG32 (32mm motor).

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Custom High Speed Tracked Robot

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> This is a skid steer robot that can pivot turn and has a top speed of a little over 10mph. They are using SuperDroid Robots LT2 Generation 3 tracks. Dual 350W motors running at 24V

----------


## Airicist

IG52 DB Heavy Duty ATR with 8" Mecanum Wheels

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> This our IG52 DB Heavy Duty Mecanum ATR platform with 8" wheels. The Mecanum wheels allow the robot to drive forward and backward as well as side to side. It can support very heavy loads and is controlled by an arduino.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots IG32 DM Inspection Robot 

 Published on Jul 16, 2014




> Robot with wireless video for inspection and surveillance. Great for home inspection, under car inspection, etc. Manufactured and supported by SuperDroid Robots in NC USA.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Overkill - Gun Turret Intro 

 Published on Sep 11, 2014




> We added a dual gun turret onto our Hydraulic Tank Driven Robot. The Gun Turret spins a full 450 degrees and tilts over 45 degrees.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Tracked Pipe Inspection Robot 

 Published on Nov 14, 2014




> SuperDroid Robots Pipe Inspection Robot Demonstration. Tracked Robot for inspectiong pipes 10" ID and larger. 500 foot tether.

----------


## Airicist

IG52 Mecanum Wheel Robot

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> This video is about IG52 Heavy duty Mecanum Wheeled Robot

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots LT2-F 5-Axis Arm Demo

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> This video is a demo of SuperDroid Robot's LT2-F 5-Axis Arm.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots ITS24 Mining Robot

Published on Sep 8, 2015




> Large Mining Robot with 6" wide custom tracks and 14" ground clearance. Digital Radio. 2-Axis arm for moving a Mapping Sensor

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots LT2 F with 4-Axis Arm and remote smoke grenade ignition system

Published on Sep 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Scissor Lift Robots demo

Published on Sep 26, 2016




> SuperDroid Robots Scissor Lift Robots. Demonstration of 4 scissor lift robots we just finished up.

----------


## Airicist

Amphibious robot test

Published on Dec 8, 2016




> Testing one of our Amphibious Robots. The robot is completely waterproof and submersible and can navigate land and water. If the water is too deep to drive on the bottom, the robot floats and uses the wheels for propulsion.

----------


## Airicist

RealCow training robot

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> This robot was created for the RealCow Traning System. It assists in the training of cutting horses by helping them to learn to separate cows from their herd. It's quick and durable, and has a pivot feature that allows the 'cow' to turn and appear more lifelike when the robot changes direction

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots - About us

Published on Aug 3, 2017




> At SuperDroid Robots, we design, build, assemble, program and test all custom robots under one roof, at our 10,000-square-foot facility in Fuquay-Varina, North Carolina.

----------

